# Alutech P1 ? Was ist das für ein Bike ? Was ist es wert ?



## mtboder (2. März 2021)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

ich habe von einem Bekannten ein MTB bekommen welches ich veräußern soll.
Meine Frage ist jetzt:
Was ist das für ein Bike ? Modell, Serie...
Er erzählte irgendwas von Prototyp, erste Generation und Bielefelder Fahrradschmiede.
Was genau hab ich da vor mir ?
Was ist das ganze wert ?

Liebe Grüße
Christopher


----------



## joglo (3. März 2021)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Schlumpf (3. März 2021)

ha leichte übung.
siehe alutech homepage history, das abgebildete bike müsste eine der 1. versionen der wildsau sein ohne discaufnahme mit anbauteilen (bremshelbel und chainring) die noch vom vorbesitzer von alutech sind oder jürgen ( derchef) hat die in anfangszeiten mit noch anderen sachen mit firmenlogo bzw. namen gefertigt.
wert ist schwer zu schätzen viele behaupten ja 26 " ist nicht mehr fahrbar (warum auch immer)  die teile dran sind zeitgemäß aber halt schon mit ein paar jahren auf dem buckel,
jahrgangsmäßig würde ich tippen um 2000 rum manche teile auch vor 2000.
hoffe dir ist ein bisschen geholfen, 
gruß vom schlumpf 
P.S.: schmeisst es ja nicht weg das gute stück


----------



## mtboder (4. März 2021)

@DH-Schlumpf
danke für die Auskunft 

Hast du den Link zu der History ? Finde die Seite nicht.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (4. März 2021)

Ist für seine Zeit jedenfalls ein sehr hochwertig ausgestattetes Bike. 
Bielefelder Fahrradschmiede kann eigentlich nicht hinkommen, denn Alutech alias Jürgen Schlender saß glaube ich schon immer in Norddeutschland.


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (5. März 2021)

Alutech cycles.de ist die Homepage. Und der Vorbesitzer war aus Bielefeld.


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (5. März 2021)

Noch mal tief im Regal gesucht und gefunden: der Bike Workshop 2000
Das abgebildete Rad oben ist aus Bielefeld. Da ohne Disc wohl noch vor 2000 gebaut
P.S.: hätte nicht gedacht das der alte Workshop noch mal nützt😁


----------



## ollo (5. März 2021)

der Ursprung von Alutech liegt in Bielefeld und der Jü hat irgendwann den Namen und Zeichnungen vom Ur- Alutech Inhaber gekauft und dann nach Norddeutschland "verschleppt"


----------



## DerandereJan (5. März 2021)

Für 200,- würde ich mich liebevoll darum kümmern...!


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (6. März 2021)

Alleine schon für die Bremshebel würden manche töten, biete das Rad doch mal Classic oder youngtimer Bereich des Forums an.


----------

